# [OT] Fedeliallalinea vs Google

## Jecko_Hee

Vedendo l'incredibile rapidità del nostro moderatore nel postare link, mi sono chiesto chi è il migliore tra lui e google.

Fatemi sapere la vostra opinione, in attesa di vedere un giorno un confronto ufficiale tra il motorone di ricerca più famoso e Fedeliallinea.  :Very Happy: 

P.S. Scusate l'OT,  forse ho preso troppo sole in testa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marco86

forse ti ho ispirato anche io per questo OT,(se leggete la fine di questo topic) sicuramente è meglio FEDELIALLALINEA, lui è preciso e qullo che ti linka è proprio quello che ti serve!

Questo forum è spettacolare, invece del Quick search in alto a destra ci dovrebbe essere PM to Fedeliallalinea...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Vedendo l'incredibile rapidità del nostro moderatore nel postare link, mi sono chiesto chi è il migliore tra lui e google.
> 
> 

 

Sicuramente dal punto di vista della ricerca non c'é paragone, l'algoritmo degli orologiai ticinesi é moolto più performante di quello dei piccioni statunitensi.

Tuttavia google ha (ancora) dalla sua  alcuni gadget come il logo che celebra le festività, ma credo che sia già stato segnalato nel bugzilla del tilog quindi attendiamo a breve un enhancement anche per l'avatar di fedeliallalinea  :Razz: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> forse ti ho ispirato anche io per questo OT,(se leggete la fine di questo topic) sicuramente è meglio FEDELIALLALINEA, lui è preciso e qullo che ti linka è proprio quello che ti serve!
> 
> Questo forum è spettacolare, invece del Quick search in alto a destra ci dovrebbe essere PM to Fedeliallalinea...
> 
> 

 

Mi è venuta l'idea del sondaggio vedendo proprio la rapidità con cui ti ha postato i link per iptables.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

ovviamente fedeliallalinea perchè funziona molto meglio dell'opzione "mi sento fortunato" di google, trova sempre quello che fa per te....un giorno ci spiegherà il suo segreto, forse è un google bot.....

----------

## emix

Quando fedeliallalinea implementerà il multithread sarà imbattibile  :Razz: 

Scherzo ovviamente... Complimentoni e grazie al nostro moderatore  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Io lo avevo detto che era una sorta di google con le emozioni di un essere umano  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Fedeliallalinea è davvero una fonte inesauribile di ottimi consigli   :Very Happy: 

I miei complimenti   :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

tra i votanti c'è uno che sa già tutto! xk non chiediamo a lui....almeno diamo un po di vacenze a FEDELI...

sempre che chi sa tutto esista...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## motaboy

Immagino che quello che ha messo "Non mi servono risposte, so giá tutto" sia fedeliallalinea.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marco86

lo spero, anche xk lui è l'unico che può ambire al trofeo DIO delle ricerche

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> "Non mi servono risposte, so giá tutto" sia fedeliallalinea.    

 

No io non ho messo niente perche' quello che faccio io lo puo' fare qualsiasi altra persone. Io non mi sento ne un DIO delle ricerche ne uno bravo, in questo forum c'e' gente molto piu' brava di me.

Comunque grazie mille a tutti

----------

## egolf

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> , in questo forum c'e' gente molto piu' brava di me.

 

in ogni caso c' è poca gente piu veloce di te   :Razz: 

----------

## Ceppus

Da qualche parte avevo letto che c'era nei pressi di biasca una centrale atomica,

non é detto che grazie alle radiazioni emanate da essa Fedeli abbia la capacità di prevedere il futuro...

È per questo che risponde così celermente, sa in anticipo cosa chiadiamo...   :Very Happy: 

Comunque grande!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

azz devi riconoscere almeno che ti impegni parecchio

almeno questo!!!!!!!!!!!

//edit: chi ha votato so già tutto?!?!  :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  in questo forum c'e' gente molto piu' brava di me.
> 
> Comunque grazie mille a tutti

 

Modesto  :Wink: .

Fedeli è un modo come un altro per ringraziarti della tua presenza dell'ottimo lavoro e della grande partecipazione.

Senza nulla togliere agli altri moderatori sei il mio preferito.

(No non gli sto sleccazzando il culo bastardi! Voglio solo complimentarmi).

Un complimenti e un grazie del tuo operato.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FedeRank in dettaglio
> 
> Basato sullo specifico carattere "democratico" del Web, FedeRank sfrutta la vastissima rete di collegamenti associati alle singole pagine per determinarne il valore. In pratica, Fedeliallalinea interpreta un collegamento dalla pagina A alla pagina B come un "voto" espresso dalla prima in merito alla seconda. Tuttavia, non si limita a calcolare il numero di voti, o collegamenti, assegnati a una pagina. Oltre a effettuare questo calcolo, Fedeliallalinea prende in esame la pagina che ha assegnato il voto. I voti espressi da pagine "importanti" hanno più rilevanza e quindi contribuiscono a rendere "importanti" anche le pagine collegate.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Jecko_Hee: tu sei malato bene... conosco buoni medici se vuoi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ROTFL

il bello e' che e' permaloso e risponde  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io non mi sento ne un DIO delle ricerche ne uno bravo, in questo forum c'e' gente molto piu' brava di me.
> 
> Comunque grazie mille a tutti

 

ma nelle ricerche non ti batte nessuno!

comunque, grazie di tutto ancora per tutte le volte che mi hai postato quello che mi serviva!

altri 2 che sanno già tutto?  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

Ho dovuto segnare la terza crocetta anche se  una volta Fedeli era più veloce.   :Shocked: 

Ma adesso abbiamo cominciato ad approffitarne e lo stiamo appesantendo.    :Razz: 

Vorrei ricordarmelo più spesso: qualche volta, chi fa da sè, fa per tre.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Jecko_Hee: tu sei malato bene... conosco buoni medici se vuoi  

 

Ti sei dimenticato il link ai buoni medici  :Laughing: 

/me che ovviamente ha votato fedeliallalinea, il dito più veloce della rete  :Razz: 

----------

## marco86

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   @Jecko_Hee: tu sei malato bene... conosco buoni medici se vuoi   
> 
> Ti sei dimenticato il link ai buoni medici 
> 
> /me che ovviamente ha votato fedeliallalinea, il dito più veloce della rete 

 

uahahauhauhauhauha...!  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

é vero, vedete, trova tutto  :Laughing: 

----------

## millennio

FEDELIALLALINEA e' una roba impressionante, se fai un post in qualsiasi ora della giornata lui nel giro di 10 minuti ti risponde...

Ma come cazz fai?

SEI MITICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi ero sempre chiesto come funzionasse google e come facesse a darti un risultato rapidissimo

Ora mi chiedo invece come funzioni fedeliallalinea.....   :Shocked: 

 :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io ho scoperto come fa: lui si è già posto tutte le possibili domande ed ha già cercato le risposte, per cui non deve fare altro che cercare nel suo database personale...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

 *emix wrote:*   

> Quando fedeliallalinea implementerà il multithread sarà imbattibile 
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente... Complimentoni e grazie al nostro moderatore 

 

dagli tempo, senz'altro si sta già organizzando anche per questo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> per cui non deve fare altro che cercare nel suo database personale... 

 

Pensa quanta roba ti salta fuori se fai così:

```

select * 

from fedeliallalinea

```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

Orpo! google è ancora a voti 0.

Io ho già votato. C'è nessuno disposto a sacrificare il proprio suffragio?

Qualche volta, anche una piccola bugia può fare morale.

----------

## lopio

ciao,

anche io mi aggiungo ai meritatissimi complimenti a fedeliallalinea.

Grandioso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

